# POC Progress Part 4 - August 2008 - 13 Photos



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*POC PROGRESS - PART 4 

To continue from Part 3... 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/postid/40227/view/topic/Default.aspx 






































































Looks better planted in the earth. Of course there's still ballasting to be done. 






























A new siding has been cut in in the distance. A warehouse-forwarding structure will be built there as a 
flat. 




















This gives some idea of what the area will look like once the track is ballasted in properly. 












I've kept commentary to a minimum as the photos are mostly self-explanatory for those that have followed this 
string. Too, I've already lost this entire post once after placing all the photos so simplicity is the watchword 
until everything's settled down a bit better here. Hopefully there's enough pictographs to make it all worthwhile. 

Don't let the lack of dialogue keep you from any inquiries. Queries are welcome. 


*


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for posting your pictures. Who needs dialogue-the pix are definately worth it. 

Truly my inspiration. I'm STILL designing my elevated layout.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

...to make it all worthwhile.

i think, everything you post to be worthwile. 
thanks for showing.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

You have taken raised layouts to a new height , really ! Beautiful


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

As always...Beautiful Richard


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Richard ! ... and all of us are guessing as to what goes on behind the hill through that tunnel?? 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you friends for the nice comments. 

*Doug,* 
Fr. Fred's got a still back there. Single malt!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just gorgeous! That is quite the S.O.B. layout


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing what a little bit of dirt and rock can do, in the right hands of course /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

I do see what you mean about the height contrasting helping in furthering the illusion of exaggerated distance.

The other thing is I clearly see now what you were saying about how something that you would expect to cause crowding (i.e. the rapid rise and overall height) actually does the exact opposite and pulls the track into the scene, even without the small shack being there at the start/end of the trestle.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 08/06/2008 4:33 PM
Just gorgeous! That is quite the S.O.B. layout  




Hehe! S.O.B. That's a three letter title after my name that I've truly earned. I hope I've acquited myself in a professional manner befitting the "honors". /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 


*Steve,* 
The dirt here holds a pretty good slope so it should stay the course pretty well. It is presently very loose however so it will settle quite a bit during the winter rains and have to be re-dressed next spring after which it should require only an occasional minor tending to thereafter. The nice thing about real dirt is it looks so real. hehe! I've often wondered why we didn't use it more indoors. After all people bring dirt inside for flower pots all the time.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Richard.. once again you've given me somthing to aspire to... 

Keep it up.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank ya kindly Dave. I think you've already advanced the "SOB" cause with your fine work.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That is marvelous--Richard what i always like about your stuff is not just the modelign skill but the aesthetic sense--you've really thought about how the landscape works


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike. Appreciate your comments.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

Simply stunning! The shot you took of the portal with the track ballasted looks so real!! If I didn't see the rest of the threads, I wouldn't have been able to tell it was not a 1:1 railroad!! Looking forward to more of your posts, especially with some trains running along that trestle! 

Mark


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Richard. 

There is a guy here in Phoenix I have been trying to get in to see. He did somethings I wanted to take pcitures of. But every time I got there there was some reason he was not running. 

I have this spot on my RR that after I poured the road base and got the track laid I stood back and looked at it and Said "That was stupid how our going to correct that." 

Now you gave me some Ideas that is going to make that sore spot look great. I am on my way out to my Back Hoe to collect some more rocks and "Local Dirt" 

I hope your realize what a inspiration you are to all of us.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Just had to drop back in and really examine the photos.. Just wanted to make sure there aren't any flattened frogs in any of them...


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mark & JJ,* 
Thanks much guys. Appreciate the feedback. 

*Dave,* 
No flattened frogs here Dave, but then I'm not trying to get even with anybody...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 08/06/2008 10:20 PM
Very nice Richard.. once again you've given me somthing to aspire to... 
Keep it up. 




That's EXACTLY my sentiment....woof is all I can say!!!!


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, excellent cribbing!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey thanks *Mike R. & Bill C.*! Haven't seen much of either of you lately. Good to hear from you both!


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great Richard! " border=0>" border=0> 
I have a couple of grandsons with a Saint Bernard not far from you. They work wonders on your hardscape......... 
Grandpa can we move some rocks around? Sure, thinking of the acorn size ones in the creek bed.... 
Wrong! Plus the big dog thought the trackage was just something to stand on. 
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif" border=0>" border=0> 







" border=0>" border=0> 
Craig


I put no border commands in this post. Where the yell did they come from!!!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

Is that the mid-point wye turnout I spy way down the end? If so, that means you're very nearly 1/3 of the way there, right? 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## erkoriley23 (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome job! Can't wait to see more photos. 

Kyle


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

*Craig,* 
Sheesh! You want to hit me with grandkids and then finish me off with a St. Bernard???  Pop on over when you're out here visiting the St. Bernard. 

*Matthew,* 
No wye, just a siding to serve the fish cannery. Next turntable will be at the end of the line. I am about halfway. 

*Kyle,* 
Thank you much. My pleasure!


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll do that Richard. My son is interested also. He said he was gonna look for your layout if they happened to fly over Port Orford. 

Won't be until next summer. 

Craig


----------

